# Change IP Address



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is there anyway to automatically change my IP address every few minutes?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> Is there anyway to automatically change my IP address every few minutes?


Why would you want to do that? Trying to hide from someone 

The only way would be through some kind of script or through DCHP with a really, really short lease and I don't even know if you can do that short for a DHCP Lease. This would also cause a lot of network traffic as well.

What I forgot to mention is if this is an IP Address that is assigned to you by someone else like your ISP then no there isn't a way to do this. The reason being is that they set up a DHCP Lease that is associated to the unique MAC Address of your device that is connected to them like a router, firewall or god forbid directly to a computer. They are the ones to set this and you have no control over it. Even if you do a release of the IP and a Renew it won't make a difference as you are still sending out the same MAC Address.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

kturcotte said:


> Is there anyway to automatically change my IP address every few minutes?


If you're on dial up, sign on, disconnect and sign on again, otherwise see Funhouse's post.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

It's high speed cable, connected through a router. I didn't think I could do it. I have managed to do it by unplugging the modem and the router, waiting 30 seconds, and plugging them back in. That's a hassle though. What about a proxy server?


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

I assume this is for web access... theres a firefox addon that will change proxies every X seconds as you configure it. It even comes with a list of proxy servers with it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

kevinturcotte said:


> Is there anyway to automatically change my IP address every few minutes?


Hi if you are having dynamic ip address then it will change every time once you login to internet ...You can also change your ip address by resetting your modem ..After changing your ip address visit sites like Ip-Details.com to know your present network ip address.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Cycling the modem doesn't always work and it can take a few minutes to come back on-line, so those sugegstions are not going to address the issue.

There are anonymizer services that do things like this, but there are usually monthly fees involved.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Some routers allow you to easily change the MAC address. Once that's done, the cable modem must be powered off and then back on.
When it comes back on you will get a new IP from the provider.

I used to have a Linksys that would do this. It was under "Clone MAC Address".

I'm not aware of any way to automate the process.

Nice thread resurrection.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Use Tor, no one will find your IP that way.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But guarantees that the NSA will store the data.

Didn't notice this was revived from 6 years ago...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Neither did I, but it's still a relevant question. Maybe even more so today.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps using the TOR ?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps using the TOR ?


Channeling Johnny Five ... "need more input"


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Channeling Johnny Five ... "need more input"


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=TOR


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

An appropriate response would be personal experiences with the service and/or personal recommendations for or against.

.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> An appropriate response would be personal experiences with the service and/or personal recommendations for or against.
> 
> .


Well 2 people in this thread have recommended it. I don't know of anyone who has used it that didn't get good use out of it.


----------

